# August 2008 Member monthly Giveaway



## Jim (Aug 1, 2008)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules

Contest Starts Today and ends on August 7,2008 6PM Eastern time.

Rules:
Read the Rules above!
If you made at least 4 posts in July your eligible.
Pick a number between 1 and 593 (number of members as of today) and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.

There will be 2 winners this month. One winner will a Rapala x-rap in the Rainbow Trout color, and one winner will win a Rapala Skitter pop in the Frog color.

The lures are already in their envelopes so I do not know who gets what! 

Good luck! :fishing2:

*And the August Winners are:* :beer:
Kemical 143
Quakerstackr 138


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 1, 2008)

275


----------



## natetrack (Aug 1, 2008)

222 for me this time


----------



## USSWormy (Aug 1, 2008)

347 for me...........


----------



## hatch17 (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll try 431.


----------



## DahFISH (Aug 1, 2008)

[-o< 29 [-o< 8)


----------



## kemical (Aug 1, 2008)

:roflmao: 143


----------



## FishCat (Aug 1, 2008)

154


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 1, 2008)

555


----------



## CTAngler481 (Aug 1, 2008)

183


----------



## ehadden (Aug 1, 2008)

27 for me, please...

heading or Minnesota today. Anyone in the Farm Island Lake area, feel free to stop by the Farm Island Lake Resort and Campground in the next week (through 8/7) and introduce yourself!


----------



## Zum (Aug 1, 2008)

# 6


----------



## Nickk (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2008)

Nickk said:


>



:beer:


----------



## phased (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll try 81.


----------



## Cubman (Aug 1, 2008)

54, thanks! [-o<


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 1, 2008)

Come on good ol 72!!!! Papa needs a brand new x-rap!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 1, 2008)

113 is my lucky number this month


----------



## SMDave (Aug 1, 2008)

Can't get in on this one . I'm leaving for New Orleans tonight for missionary stuff, then straight off to Los Cabos for vacation. Won't be back till the 17th so can't claim my prize if I were to win.


----------



## tornado (Aug 1, 2008)

302


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 1, 2008)

SMDave said:


> Can't get in on this one . I'm leaving for New Orleans tonight for missionary stuff, then straight off to Los Cabos for vacation. Won't be back till the 17th so can't claim my prize if I were to win.



Have fun, and get some pics while you're down there 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 1, 2008)

267 for me - New P.O. Box number


----------



## slim357 (Aug 1, 2008)

123


----------



## Popeye (Aug 1, 2008)

Please allow me to announce the winning number #531, which just so happens to be the number I am selecting this month. In case y'all would like to know how I arrived at that number I mulitplied the date of the month times the month times the last 2 of the year I was born. (1*9*59) Sure sounded scientific to me.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 1, 2008)

#*126*


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 1, 2008)

#197


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 1, 2008)

317


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 1, 2008)

312 for me


----------



## bscman (Aug 1, 2008)

248 !!! [-o<


----------



## seaarc (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll take 67.


----------



## redbug (Aug 1, 2008)

i think that 475 the way i came t his number was i know it wont win a new boat so i didnt want to waste a great number like this


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 1, 2008)

12


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 1, 2008)

400 [-o<


----------



## mtnman (Aug 1, 2008)

236 sounds like a winning # to me!


----------



## b1gluke56 (Aug 1, 2008)

395 f.t.w!


----------



## ceejkay (Aug 1, 2008)

205 please


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 1, 2008)

61


----------



## dougdad (Aug 1, 2008)

27 =D>


----------



## bluegill slayer (Aug 2, 2008)

228


----------



## hcsdchief (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll take 421


----------



## BLK fisher (Aug 2, 2008)

I will take 509 sir.


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Aug 2, 2008)

I like 333

~LCA.


----------



## Broncoman (Aug 3, 2008)

412 for me. =D>


----------



## ShadowWalker (Aug 3, 2008)

550


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2008)

129 [-o<


----------



## Tompatt (Aug 4, 2008)

#198

:mrgreen:


----------



## Victor Coar (Aug 4, 2008)

228


----------



## Codeman (Aug 4, 2008)

96


----------



## captclay (Aug 4, 2008)

488 for me


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 4, 2008)

#138


----------



## ejones1961 (Aug 5, 2008)

463


----------



## KAI (Aug 6, 2008)

Dang LeftCoastAngler took the number i was going to pick (333) that was the time my daughter was born. Goodluck LeftCoastAngler! 

so i will go with # 287 

2 is for the month my daughter was born
8 is the day she was born and
7 is the year she was born

Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2008)

*GIVEAWAY OVER!*

Winners announced!

Read the rules! :wink: 

Till next month! :beer:

Thanks for playing! \/


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Popeye (Aug 7, 2008)

Congratulations Kemical and Quakerstackr.


----------



## Zum (Aug 7, 2008)

Con Grad U la ions


----------



## kemical (Aug 7, 2008)

OMG!!!! I CANT BELIEVE IT,, I WAS SHOCKED WHEN I SAW MY NAME ,,, thanks jim... you made my day, dealing with passing the kidney stone has been hell,, thanks again..


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice job guys... congrats! =D>


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats guys! :beer:


----------



## phased (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 8, 2008)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!*



Thanks, Jim. :beer: \/


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 8, 2008)

Congrats to the both of you! 8)


----------



## KAI (Aug 8, 2008)

congrats to the both of you! now when u get it in the mail make sure u use it and CATCH SUM FISH! make sure to send pics of your catches ok.


----------



## kemical (Aug 8, 2008)

KAI said:


> congrats to the both of you! now when u get it in the mail make sure u use it and CATCH SUM FISH! make sure to send pics of your catches ok.



will do,, cant wait,, im getting excited...lol


----------



## hcsdchief (Aug 9, 2008)

congrats to the both of you


----------



## kemical (Aug 14, 2008)

I just got home , and i see a big manilla envelope , i was like hmm is it money from uncle sam, hmm is it a treasure map,, hmm,, no even better,, *A PACKAGE FROM JIM!!! THANKS AGAIN JIM,,, AWESOME DUDE!!! i love the skitter pop*,,, i wasnt planning to go fishing this sat cuz its raining bad over here,, but screw that,, i wanna give it a try,,thank you ,,


----------



## Jim (Aug 14, 2008)

Cool! I didn't know who got what! :beer:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 16, 2008)

I got my package in the mail today.

Thanks, Jim.

I wish it would have come yesterday so I could have tried out that Rapala this morning. I'll try to christen it in the next trip.


----------



## Jim (Aug 16, 2008)

Good to hear! :beer:


----------

